# Cam Cubing/Racing on Skype



## JLarsen (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey, looking for some random person to cube with on skype, I love it. I need more cube buddies, and meeting someone new is always fun. It's almost like a competition =D. Anyway my skype name is jlars7861. Post your name if you are interested I am on right now (4:58 p.m sept 9/09). Obviously this thread isn't just about me, so specify if you wish anyone to cam with you, just a certain person, etc. Just post your username. If you have an alternate site/app suggest it, I'll get it if it's better or near as good as skype. Thanks.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 9, 2009)

I have also been wanting to race, especially bigcubes. I'm on right now. Link is on the left. Name is "jakegouldon".

EDIT: Pandaman: I would like to race 7x7 with you, maybe this weekend?


----------



## thelurch1986 (Sep 9, 2009)

Aww come on Josh do you need a hug? I cube with you on Skype when I can


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 9, 2009)

woot! cube races  
add me: sa967st


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 9, 2009)

YES!
StachuK1992, although I'm rarely on


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 9, 2009)

You haven't been on for almost a week now, if not more.


----------



## Edmund (Sep 9, 2009)

!
I did this once and I want every cuber to add me so we can race. 
EdmundOfTheRoundTable
If you want to race I'll race in 2x2-4x4 and One-Handed if you want to just talk about cubing thats cool to. Thanks for making this thread Sn3kyPandaMan


----------



## JLarsen (Sep 9, 2009)

=] I know, I've added everyone so far. Jcuber, sure I guess. I'm not very good though. Like 6 min avg.

*pulls out 7x7*


----------



## dudemanpp (Sep 9, 2009)

I just installed Skype. I'll add all of you. My username is dudemanpp.


----------



## thelurch1986 (Sep 9, 2009)

anyone can message me as well, my name on AIM is thelurch1986 and on skype its thelurch1986 too


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 9, 2009)

Stickam is good for this too, because you can get a lot of people. I remember one night it Andrew, Dan, Dene, Chow and I were all racing sq1. It's fun.

I honestly don't remember my skype name, although I am fairly certain it is DavidWoner or some variation thereof. I'm not on very much though.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Sep 9, 2009)

I'l go on in a while lol...not nearly as fast as all of you guys but o well... mine is: Sagrsccr


----------



## Forte (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm forteshinko.

Surprise!


----------



## Lofty (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm on skype. I think it turns itself on when I turn my computer on. My name is probably just Brian Loftus. If not that try Loftus410.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 10, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Stickam is good for this too, because you can get a lot of people. I remember one night it Andrew, Dan, Dene, Chow and I were all racing sq1. It's fun.



Epic.


----------



## JLarsen (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey everyone I changed my name to a more easy name to remember by request. It is now simply Joshua_Larsen. Thanks.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 13, 2009)

Anyone else up for this?


----------



## Logan (Sep 13, 2009)

Sure, I'm Logan_The_Cuber on skype (or just Logan Kelly)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 13, 2009)

I just made one

guess what it is....

waffle_ijm


----------



## Cyrok215 (Sep 13, 2009)

Mine is Cyrokube.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 13, 2009)

This is officially fun. I just got out of chatting for 3 hours.


----------



## Faz (Sep 13, 2009)

Just signed up, some retard took my user, so I'm fazrulz1.


----------



## Logan (Sep 13, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> This is officially fun. I just got out of chatting for 3 hours.




Highlight=

"I'm just gunna pull that out."
-MeMyselfAndPi


----------



## Kuraudo39 (Sep 13, 2009)

Mine's Drop_Moon, Though my sound driver is busted so...


----------



## happa95 (Sep 13, 2009)

Used to have bld races this way....
Mine's happa95.


----------



## Weston (Sep 13, 2009)

ill race with anyone
tummieszootown
is my skype

(its an acronym for my name)


----------



## stevethecuber (Sep 17, 2009)

stevethecuber


----------



## Toad (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm randomtoad. Do you reckon we should start a skype multi user chat all about cubing. Me and a bunch of mates have had a big chat running for over 2 years now... Everytime you click "all history" your computer experiences death! xD


----------



## Carrot (Sep 17, 2009)

Just signed up... with Odder93

I wonder if anyone wanna do pyraminx with me xD


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 18, 2009)

*http://tinyurl.com/CubingTinyChat
go there

EDIT:
That sucks
Skype.com
go there
*


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 19, 2009)

none is on tinychat anymore


----------



## mmMarco17 (Sep 19, 2009)

I want to get in on some skype action!

mmMarco17


----------



## PCwizCube (Sep 19, 2009)

Jake Gouldon said:


> none is on tinychat anymore


If you want to go on tinychat, go to www.tinychat.com/speedcubing. There are a lot of people there from about 5pm-9pm EST. Though a lot of them are newbies so Skype is probably better.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 19, 2009)

I meant in the chatroom we were on earlier.


----------



## Logan (Sep 23, 2009)

anyone on? I feel like some racin'!


If you want to know, I'm Logan_The_Cuber (Logan Kelly) <_<


----------



## Vifs (Sep 23, 2009)

My skype name is Vifs88 Id race any time I'm free.


----------



## (X) (Sep 23, 2009)

xerbiux, or Daniel Gloppestad Bajer, I'm pretty sure I'm the only person in the world with that name


----------

